# Puzzling heat in 9 month old bitch - opinions please



## wildernesswife (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a young bitch that will be 10 months old on 12/21. She appeared to be in heat about 6 weeks ago - inverted vulva swelled and self corrected, typical bloody discharge, young male was interested. Another adult bitch was in heat at that same time. Now in the last 3 days young male is obsessed with her, was trying to mount her pacing around her crate so we are keeping them separated just to be safe. But there is no discharge of any color. She has been licking herself but we have checked her frequently and found nothing of any color. She is very healthy, good appetite, high energy, playful - absolutely no signs of ill health. Another older bitch has been in heat and was shipped out to Florida to be bred on Wednesday. Is the young male confused by the scent being in the area or his she having a second heat? I have never had a bitch come into heat without a discharge. Looking for some opinions and anecdotes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja went through her first heat at 10 months as well. Was a normal heat cycle. Then several weeks later milky discharge and licking, nipples pinker but it subsided and she has had normal cycles ever since. She is 3 years old now. The breeder said that the first cycles can be irregular. If in doubt I would see a vet who has experience with intact dogs as many vets only neuter and spay them. My vet, from a reputed clinic said that she doesn't see many mature intact dogs. Sad. A kennel club or any group that has members with intact dogs can maybe refer you to one.


----------

